

New device makes wheelchairs obsolete. - moinnadeem
http://www.wimp.com/newdevice/

======
anigbrowl
Warning: obnoxiously loud video autoplays. OP, it's better to link to the
parent site for a HN submission, in this case
[http://www.matiarobotics.com/](http://www.matiarobotics.com/)

But content-wise, this is fantastic - great tech solution, _exactly_ what HN
is about. This is the best pitch I have seen in in several years; Mrs. Browl
was watching it over my shoulder and quipped that 'it's like a Segway that's
useful.' Couldn't agree more.

Apparently due to go on sale at end of 2013 for about $15,000. Not so cheap
compared to scooters, but factor in th reduced cardiovascular and
psychological medical costs, and I bet insurance companies will be happy to
get behind it. Again, fantastic. Great find, OP. Also, an obvious licensing
opportunity for American investors.

